# What now?



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a fairly new culinary student (3 months) and am dazed and confused. School is awesome and absolutely not as scary and difficult as it's made out to be, _but _I have no idea what to do, aside from asking people what to do, with my future in this industry.  I'm only 18 and straight out of high school, so I've no idea on how to approach any career options or opportunities. I know I need to just go for it, but how in the world do I go about it without being unproffecional. I have exactly 12 months to go and it's going by fast so I better get to it, but I'm lost!! Any help, ideas, advice??


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sit Down, chill out and ask questions and learn everything you can, volunteer for anything instructor does, stay focused and if you are interested , you will suceed,


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! reading things like that reassures me that I'm already doing as best as I can. I guess I'm just paranoid. I mean, I'll be doing this the rest of my life!:suprise: So, yeah, thanks:thumb:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Just a thought. If you have _any _time to yourself. Why not try volunteering in establishments you like the look of. Whatever the job they give you, even on the sink. you'll probarbly get some kind of pay at the end of the night and you'll get an invaluable insight to the real world of a working kitchen.

Also, you never know. If you impress the chef with your enthusiasm, he may encourage you and there may be a job waiting for you once you qualify next year. It cant hurt...

My second son started that way. Impressed the chef and made it to head chef in 3 years.

I know it's scary,when you dont know where the path you've chosen will take you. But all you need to do is stick in there and make an impression.

Good luck


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I guess I was worried that I had to do more. I try to do as many events as I can, which we can access though the school (one time events) and for the most part we do get paid. I've done like 3(and counting! haha)..I just wasn't sure if I was doing enough. I'm so used to being a busy-body at school that when I'm not doing anything I feel useless lol..Anyway, thanks.


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck with everything.
I'll be doing the same in about a year 

btw what school are you going to?


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you. I go to le Cordon Bleu in Pasadena, CA. Are you starting culianry school?


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

No Problem 

well i'm still in High School..yeah i'm a bit late lol
I'm still trying to decide where i wanna go.
The Art Institute of Atlanta or Le Cordon Blue.

decisions decisions lol


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, since I go here, I can tell you it's a good school(le cordon bleu). It's really fast though. 15 months, 3 weeks each class. A bit overwhealming. I'm not sure if the Art Institute's program is longer though.


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

well, would you say you're having fun aside from the hectictness? lol


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, yes. I'm soo glad that I chose culinary school. It's totally my type of thing. I've wanted it for a long time, but I had no insight on how it would be "in the life", so going was a little scary because who knew if I would be happy or not, but yeah. I'm having a blast. If you do go to whichever school, I'm sure you'll love it if it's what you trully want.


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

Ahh that alone makes me happy to hear.

because i know this is what i wanted to do since i was in 8th grade but lately i've been worried if it's the right choice for me. i think it is. so i'm going for it


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

What a coinsidence! I wanted to go to culinary school since the 8th grade. Well, good for you.


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL that's cool!
well thanks.
you're lucky you already started. i still have to wake up early for high school


----------



## c.romero (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, I still wake up erly for school. At 4am because my class starts at 6.


----------



## missyro (Sep 17, 2009)

**** lol
it's ok i guess.


----------

